# Towhee's article bag



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I just received the pictures and wow, my girlie will be a styling Utility dog for sure!! I totally love the bag and it will go so well with her Towhee Bird articles


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautiful! Towhee will be stylin'!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Gorgeous! Our two dog's sure will be stylin' when they get to utility!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

That is a very pretty bag for sure.. Titan has just the plain ole J & J ones.. He will have to suffer until I actually can get up on the list. I did however sign myself up for two of them one for the new puppy and hopefully one still for Titan!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You must be more centered than I in the ring  

I have been known to leave my bags with articles with the steward at times - this way they should always come home with me !

We are starting to design Faelan's bag - I am thinking lone wolf against the moon 




Titan1 said:


> That is a very pretty bag for sure.. Titan has just the plain ole J & J ones.. He will have to suffer until I actually can get up on the list. I did however sign myself up for two of them one for the new puppy and hopefully one still for Titan!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> You must be more centered than I in the ring
> 
> I have been known to leave my bags with articles with the steward at times - this way they should always come home with me !
> 
> We are starting to design Faelan's bag - I am thinking lone wolf against the moon


Once I left Conner's bag with a full set of articles at a trial and never got them back. Luckily I had an extra set for him, but man, what an expensive loss!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> You must be more centered than I in the ring
> 
> I have been known to leave my bags with articles with the steward at times - this way they should always come home with me !
> 
> We are starting to design Faelan's bag - I am thinking lone wolf against the moon


That would be cool!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think we have the basic design


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Now that is really neat!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

That is so cool

I should have gotten a golden doing backflips on mine :


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Very nice! Picture of the articles too!?!?!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I love Towhee's, and Faelan's is going to be awesome, too!! I need to post a photo of Tito's, you guys would come and SMACK me for the deplorable bag.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Here is the picture from the artist's website  I think they are beautiful ... and they are even better in real life.




Lucky Penny said:


> Very nice! Picture of the articles too!?!?!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Here is the picture from the artist's website  I think they are beautiful ... and they are even better in real life.


OMG!!!! They are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!! Someday... ::sigh::


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow! Those articles are gorgeous like a work of art. I have a Rufous-sided Towhee that comes around every spring and look forward to seeing him each year.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW!! Those articles are works of art, just beautiful. 
And the matching article bag is icing on the cake!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, these are beautiful! You must be in love with them. What is the artist's web site?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The artist for the articles: PATSCRIBNER.COM - CUSTOM UTILITY SCENT ARTICLES - Welcome

and the bags: Bags

I splurge for the articles & bags  and I do love them <3




Lucky Penny said:


> Wow, these are beautiful! You must be in love with them. What is the artist's web site?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Towhee's bag was in the mail today - the pictures do not do it full justice  It is even better in reality ... happy, happy


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip's came in the mail today too! And I have the same thing to say...I liked it in the pictures, but in person it is just so spectacular! All the little details that weren't evident in the pictures, all going back to things I told her that I liked....I feel like I had a work of art made just for me!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I can see Michelle with one with Titan doing his go out leap, wearing a cape.


----------

